# Flat tire sound but no flat tire



## one_matthias (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi

My Name is Matthias and i am new to this so be patience ok ! ! ! !

I have 3 questions and i ma not sure about the outcome just that thing needs to be fixed.

Well i moved into Northen Mexico to live and here there is a lots of speedbumps and of course pothols that can mess the car upp and moast of the people just do not care about their car and it hurts me inside i am suffering with my car and like things better !! !

Well back to my questions but first some background ...

I have N... Altima GXE 1998 with 100k today bought it used some 3 years ago with 60k back than.

Some 1 year ago i replaced the weels becasue they where worn out but some 2 months later i hade problems with shaking in steering wheel so i got it balanced 2 times at discount tire but the problem went back and they advised me in San Antonio to change Rims becasue moast likely the steel rims supposle was oval.

I bought some 2 weeks late new rims from Discount tires some rims that looks standard like and no fancy ones becasue of my economy and the tendency here that people sttel things that is easy to steal or look non original.

Said and none bought the rims and changed tires from the steel rims to the aluminium rims and the problem was solved for a while until supposelu the "stabilizer bar link" was worn out.

Nobody here could tell me with 100% scurity that that ws the problem but moast likely some 3 week later and very bad worned tires changes the front by an mecanic here but the back one i changed myself because i saw that they do things in a hurry and looks halfdone to me and asked them to change the front wheels to the back and asked as well to check the wheel alignmwent but they told me no wheeel alignment was needed and they made an wheel balancing on all 4 tires.


Now the headache is starting, i still see that the outerside of the tires on the frontwheel is still wearing un normaly in the front but the back remains wearing normally, goeas back and tells them my worries but tells me that the tires is wearing as normal but i see differance.


start walking from Sears in laredo texas to Discount tiresand Sears in San Antonio, Texas to a local tire shop selling micheline on Loopez de lara and anahuac in Nuevo laredo, balancing several time at different locations and the problem remain unsolved and remains a mistery to me ...

I bought BFGoodrich that according to sears is a good brand and good quality, i am riding 70% of the time downtown and the rest between Mexico and San antonio on the highway.

Now to my questions

2 weeks ago i went to 5 different mechanics and get different answers.

* Sears laredo Texas:
they found nothing and tells me that a wheel alignemnt is needed to fix the problem.


* Sears San Antionio by North star mall
Found nothing just that the tires are a bit choppy and not round and nothing wrong wit the wheels just me careless ??? not rotating often enough.


* Mechanic at intersection "Loopez de lara and Anahuac" 
says nothing wrong just worn tires (COME ON TIRES WITH ABOUT 20K MILES on them good for 80K according to Sears)

* Alejandro guerra(at Loopez de lara Nuevo alredo ) 
Found no problem balanced them again and told me that if the sound remains it might be the "bar between the cv-joint to the engine" on co driver side that is worn out.


* chassis Nuevo laredo
Found Nothing and that the tires are to hard and that there is an damage in the tires in front but the ones in the back is okey saying that the tires is choppy in 2 places on the wheel but willing top by my used wheels if i by new ones.


ALL MENTIONED PLACES ABOVE FIND THAT THE WHEELS ARE UNBALANCED AND DOES AN BALANCING THAT LASTS FOR 1 DAY.


I feel the wham wham wham wham sound like a flat tire in low speeds and hears the moast noise and feels in with my foot on the floor upto 45 Mph than above 65 the stearing wheel is shaking a bit but no annoying from the fron the back remains calm.




No the question is:

1: is the tire the problem ?


2: how much do i suppose to be able to do in an in-out movement by grabbing the tire from the side when checking the wheel bearing on the front wheels ?


3: Engine noise question:

Some times i hear a hard rattle that last for 3 noks and quiet for 8 noks and than starts again at idle speed but that is not heard always since the fuel injector is making the moast of the noise and not that obvious to hear but not always thisn sound(seems this sound comes back at high rpm around 3500 i think and stays there well on the other hand the engine is making alots of noise beside from that i think is normal and makes it hard for me to hear with beare ears if still there).


4: Batter y consumption:
chsanged batterie from Aytozone that suppose to last 8 years after 2 years can the A/C bee the bad guy since the AC is used almoast 300 days out of 365 os is there an current leak and how do i check that up ?


thank you for your time and hope to get some good advice ...


----------



## one_matthias (Jan 17, 2008)

one_matthias said:


> Hi
> 
> My Name is Matthias and i am new to this so be patient ok ! ! ! !
> 
> ...


Hi 

I like to add that i rotated the front wheels to the back wheels today and the sound seems to be on the wheels but remains to see after 1 day more if remains there than the problem have to be the wheels.

Still open for suggestions or experiance


----------



## flir67 (Oct 17, 2005)

ok let me get this right,

this tire problem just started? so you bought new rims for the bent ones then new tires and its still wearing incorrectly on the tires? so you had it balanced.
and its still wearing wrong.

from my experience if the tire wears wrong continously after fixing all the above, its usual means the car was wrecked and the body has not been realigned right after repairing it.

is their any play in the steering wheel, as such could be your rack and pinion steering going out.


----------

